# Del Rio Doe Video



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

And some cool footage of a hawk catching a squirrel...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That was a great shot. What are you shooting?


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks!

2007 Bowtech Tribute, Carbon Express arrows, Simmons Landshark 100 gr broadhead, Lumenok


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Nice, great shot.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice 

Good eats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great camera work and excellent shot...good job guys!


----------

